
Cloud Foundry: Design and Architecture - aespinoza
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Cloud-Foundry-Design-and-Architecture
======
sciurus
If you have your browser set to require a click before running flash, you
can't easily view this presentation. Every time a slide changes, you have to
click to start flash again.

